# Reverse Earth



## Mindfire (Nov 10, 2012)

This could make a cool fantasy setting.


----------



## Ireth (Nov 10, 2012)

That is all kinds of awesome.  Where'd you find it?


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 11, 2012)

I googled "reverse earth."


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 11, 2012)

I've seen this before. I would LOVE to pen a story based off of this.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm by no means an expert, but would we have enough water (rain)?


----------



## WyrdMystic (Nov 11, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> I googled "reverse earth."



Awesome. But, am I the only one wondering what drove you to google 'reverse earth'?



Graylorne said:


> I'm by no means an expert, but would we have enough water (rain)?



Who says it has to rain?


----------



## Barsook (Nov 11, 2012)

It's a fantasy world, it can anything!


----------



## psychotick (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

Yeah water might be an issue - after all if the world is two thirds water now, in this it would be one third water two thirds land. That's quite a big jump and I'm not certain I would expect the world to be so green. But I do wonder where they got the contours for the new land from.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Barsook (Nov 11, 2012)

It's the ocean's contours of the normal earth.  But how did they get the look the land is my question.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm intrigued by the separation between the west and east seas. In our world, a sufficiently long (albeit potentially hazardous) ocean voyage can get you to any coast. Here, overland treks would be required for some trade routes.

It could be intriguing to plot out the potential trade routes on this map. Of course, we'd need more information about what resources could be found where . . .


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 11, 2012)

WyrdMystic said:


> Awesome. But, am I the only one wondering what drove you to google 'reverse earth'?


I was just curious to see what Earth would look like if all the water was land and all the land was water.


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 11, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> I'm intrigued by the separation between the west and east seas. In our world, a sufficiently long (albeit potentially hazardous) ocean voyage can get you to any coast. Here, overland treks would be required for some trade routes.
> 
> It could be intriguing to plot out the potential trade routes on this map. Of course, we'd need more information about what resources could be found where . . .



Well I suppose we could extrapolate from what we know about resource locations on regular earth.


----------



## psychotick (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Barsook,

Yeah, that's what I meant too. Sorry if I wasn't clear. But how did they decide that on the new land which had been water, they'd have a mountain here or a desert there?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 13, 2012)

WyrdMystic said:


> Who says it has to rain?



Assuming the other details (Sun, atmosphere) are the same, it should, only not enough.



psychotick said:


> Yeah water might be an issue - after all if the world is two thirds water now, in this it would be one third water two thirds land. That's quite a big jump and I'm not certain I would expect the world to be so green.



This is what I meant.



> But how did they decide that on the new land which had been water, they'd have a mountain here or a desert there?



The mountains are there already, and the general shape of the ocean bottom has been more or less mapped. 

In my imagination I see an extremely rugged country, with many tall mountain ranges and some miles-deep canyons. A dry land, too, with a much smaller population and people living along rivers and lakes, and in oases.


But ofc that 's only my fantasy, so fill it up with jungles or floating crystal cities if you want 

It's a nice picture, Mindfire. Gives some food for thought...


----------



## alien (Nov 14, 2012)

As a setting, I think it would require a lot of fleshing out within the story and what not.

I mean, reverse Earth, how did that happen?  The reader won't be able to help but compare to uhm, normal Earth. 

But if you could incorporate it into a plot and eventually a written story, you'd be going somewhere great.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Nov 16, 2012)

This link is relevant to this discussion:

THE WORLD DREAM BANK: Planets: Oddities: INVERSIA, the world turned inside out

This guy had done a whole bunch of different variations. My favourite is the version of Earth designed specifically to stimulate civilization growth.


----------

